# Auditorii Imperator



## Braakbal (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey,

I was reading some articles on Lexicanum and found out that since the end of the Horus Heresy, The Emperor has held audiences with only a few individuals. Among them Inquisitors Jaq Draco and Hextor Rex.

My question is, What would warrant an audience with the master of mankind?
Also, how would you know? Are you cordially invited by the Custodes? Do you just happen to be in the Imperial Dungeon because it was meant to be ?
And what would He discuss with his most important servants?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Ian Watson made the Emperor speak like the wizard of OZ. I wouldn't place too much emphasis on it.





‘WE ARE MANY, INQUISITOR.’ The voice boomed in his mind almost gently – if gently was how an avalanche would sweep away a doomed village, if gently was how a scalpel might strip a life to the bare aching bones.

‘HOW ELSE COULD WE ADMINISTER OUR IMPERIUM—’

‘AS WELL AS WINNOW THE WARP—’

‘HOW ELSE?’

The Emperor’s mind-voice, if that truly was what it was, had dissociated into several voices, as if his great undying soul co-existed in fragments that barely hung together.
‘SO DOES THE HYDRA THREATEN US?’

‘IMPERILLING OUR GREAT AND AWFUL PLAN TO STEER HUMANITY?’

‘DID WE OURSELVES DEVISE THE HYDRA?’

‘PERHAPS IN A PART OF US, SINCE THIS HYDRA PROMISES A PATH?’

‘SURELY A MALEVOLENT PATH; FOR HOW COULD HUMANITY EVER FREE ITSELF?’

‘THEN WE MUST BE MALEVOLENT TOO. FOR WE HAVE EXPELLED OUR SENTIMENTALITY LONG AGO. HOW ELSE COULD WE HAVE ENDURED? HOW ELSE COULD WE HAVE IMPOSED OUR RULE?’

‘YET BY VIRTUE OF THAT WE ARE PURE AND UNCONTAMINATED BY WEAKNESS. WE ARE GRIM SALVATION.'

Beside Jaq, the squat twitched as if he had heard himself named. At that moment did the voice resonate within the abhuman? Jaq felt that he was listening to a mighty mind-machine argue with itself in a way that no Imperial courtier had perhaps ever heard, and that no High Lord of Terra even suspected could occur. Were Meh’Lindi and Googol aware of the voices in the way that Jaq was? Or was he imagining it all, caught up in some warp-spawned delusion, yet another twist in this labyrinthine conspiracy? He sensed the fabric of time attempting to tear free, and guessed that not much longer of this strange stasis remained.

‘NOTHING THAT SAFEGUARDS HUMANITY CAN BE EVIL, NOT EVEN THE MOST STRENUOUS INHUMANITY. IF THE HUMAN RACE FAILS, IT HAS FAILED FOREVER.’
Maybe Jaq was too young by hundreds, by thousands of years, and his intellect too puny to comprehend the multiplex mind of the master who was forever on overview, whose thoughts battered in his mind. Or maybe the master’s mind had become chaotic. Not warped by the Ruinous Powers it surveyed, oh no, but divided amongst itself as its heroic grasp on existence ever so slowly weakened...

'WHEN WE CONFRONTED THE CORRUPTED, HOMICIDAL HORUS WHO ONCE USED TO SHINE LIKE THE BRIGHTEST STAR, WHO USED TO BE OUR BELOVED FAVOURITE – WHEN THE FATE OF THE GALAXY HUNG BY A THREAD – WERE WE NOT COMPELLED TO EXPEL ALL COMPASSION? ALL LOVE? ALL JOY? THOSE WENT AWAY. HOW ELSE COULD WE HAVE ARMOURED OURSELVES? EXISTENCE IS TORMENT, A TORMENT THAT MUST NOURISH US. EVIDENTLY WE MUST STRIVE TO BE THE FIERCE REDEEMER OF MAN, YET WHAT WILL REDEEM US?’

‘Great lord of all,’ whimpered Jaq, ‘did you know of the hydra before now?’

‘NO, AND WE SHALL SURELY ACT IN DUE TIME—’

‘YET SURELY WE KNEW. HOW COULD WE NOT KNOW?’

‘ONCE WE HAVE ANALYSED THE INFORMATION WITHIN THIS SUB-MIND OF OURS.’

‘HEAR THIS, JAQ DRACO: ONLY TINY PORTIONS OF US CAN HEED YOU, OTHERWISE WE NEGLECT OUR IMPERIUM, OF WHICH OUR SCRUTINY MUST NOT FALTER FOR AN INSTANT. FOR TIME DOES NOT HALT EVERYWHERE WITHIN THE REALM OF MAN. INDEED TIME ONLY HALTS FOR YOU.’
‘WE ARE AN EVER-WATCHFUL LORD, ARE WE NOT? DID YOU HOPE TO GAIN OUR UNDIVIDED ATTENTION?’

‘HOW ELSE SHOULD WE SOUL-BIND PSYKERS AND OVERVIEW THE WARP AND BEAM THE ASTRONOMICAN BEACON AND SURVIVE AND RECEIVE INFORMATION AND GRANT AUDIENCES ALL AT ONCE, UNLESS WE ARE MANY?’

‘AND YET STILL WE MISS SO MUCH, SO VERY MUCH? SUCH AS THAT WHICH GUIDED YOU HERE.’

‘OUR SPIRIT GUIDED YOU.’

‘NO: ANOTHER SPIRIT, A REFLECTION OF OUR GOODNESS WHICH WE THRUST FROM US.’

‘WE ARE THE ONLY SOURCE OF GOODNESS, SEVERE AND DRASTIC. THERE IS NO OTHER SOURCE OF HOPE THAN US. WE ARE AGONISINGLY ALONE.’

Contradictions! These warred in Jaq’s mind just as they seemed to coexist in the Emperor’s own multimind.

Was another power for salvation present in the galaxy, unknown to the suffering Emperor – concealed from him, though somehow partaking of his essence? How could that be?

And what of the hydra? Did the Emperor truly know of it or not – even now? Might he refuse to acknowledge what Jaq had reported to him?
The Emperor’s voices faded from Jaq’s mind as time tried to stretch back into shape. Grimm tugged at Jaq’s sleeve


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Ian Watson made the Emperor speak like the wizard of OZ. I wouldn't place too much emphasis on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can I ask you what novel/source this is from? 
its interesting that the Emperor sounds like he has a severe case of DiD


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> can I ask you what novel/source this is from?
> its interesting that the Emperor sounds like he has a severe case of DiD


The Inquisition War


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Inquisition War


thanks mate!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hector Rex is from the Siege of Vraks in late 40k.

But the old fluff on the Emperor had him being a gestalt being created from thousands of human shamans before historic time. Hence his severe case of split personality in the Inquisition War series as his gestalt self appeared to be slowly crumbling.

But again, bear in mind Inquisition War is truly OLD fluff. Some of the first wh40k writtings. And Games Workshop have gradually been moving away from the ideas of sensei and the star child. The new take on such ageless immortals having been remade as the Perpetuals, and that the Emperor only is one out of them. But because he did something special on Molech, he became something far more.

Edit:

Alicia Dominica and her companions also had an audience with the Emperor and became the founders of the Adepta Sororitas after the fall of Vandire.


----------



## Braakbal (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not a tabletop player but I may have to look into the Imperial Armour volumes detaling the siege of Vraks, tough I doubt they'll shed any light on the audience Rex has had.

Also, I forgot about Alicia Dominica!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Order_of_the_Ebon_Chalice

Though not originally recognized under the current name, the Order of the Ebon Chalice represents the original and oldest Order Militant, the direct continuation of the original founding as the Daughters of the Emperor, with combat and religious doctrine, like their uniforms, unchanged for four thousand years. The Order's symbol, a flaming skull-filled chalice, is a representation of the terrible knowledge imparted to Dominica when she was brought before the Golden Throne.


Edit: Came by 
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Hector_Rex

Hector Rex also bears the honoured title Auditorii Imperator, which means he has been granted a personal audience with the Emperor Himself, having entered the Emperor's throne room and knelt before the Golden Throne to commune with the Master of Mankind -- one of a very few number of living men and women who has known such a privilege. Even many High Lords of Terra never gain such an honour during their lifetimes.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Inquisition War


That series has been retconned.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

This also raises the question of what's an audience? Technically, every sanctioned psyker goes through the soul binding process in an audience with the Emperor.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

1: Kneeling before the immobile and silent master of mankind, basking in his radiance and the weight of ages as you speculate on your place in the imperium and reflecting on his sacrifice. But hearing nothing from him, a corpse is a corpse after all.

2: The Emperor actually inflicts psychic visions on his visitors. Though how coherent they are is up to interpretation and debate. Few, if any mortals have the mental fortitude to even remotely grasp the designs of a god/warp entity. Just look at how sanity blasting the ruinous powers can be. But evidence speaks for something inhabiting the golden throne as astropaths are still soulbound and the astronomican functioning.


But if we use Alicia Dominica as an example. She was once previously devoted to Vandire. But after returning from the Golden throne, she denounced him as a heretic and executed him. So clearly she was shown something of great import, as evidenced in the banner used by the Ebon Chalice order.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

First off I did not realize the God-Emporer could even speak at this point; figured his health was too far gone for that. Surprise, surprise the writers altered that again........

In any case Malius thanks for the quote. I will certainly read this as I'm interested in the Master of Mankinds thoughts. It seems to me the Emporer has evolved from a singular force into a heavenly multitude. Similar to how Christianity beleives in God as being Father/Son/Holy Spirit all wrapped into one being.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Who said the Emperor actually speaks to them? Considering the condition of his body, psychic visions would be his only mode of contact. But Alicia Dominica and her companions was sworn to silence about their encounter at the golden throne, I recall an old bit of fluff about the centurion warning them, saying that to speak is death.


And yes, I have the Inqusition War books. And remember. Those books are OLD! Some of the very first fluff that have been mostly retconned They are NOT new. And read closely, they state the Emperor speaks in Jaq's mind, not physically talking to him.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

He speaks through visions much like the Oracles of Delphi did in times past and I thought they had priests that interpreted the visions he sent. I can be in error (especially about the priests) but the rest is unlikely as I think I have read the stuff about centurion of the Custodians warning the Sororitas about that earlier.


----------

